# Whats it gonna really do this weekend?



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

*THURSDAY*
EAST WINDS AROUND 20 KNOTS AND GUSTY. SEAS 5 TO 7 FEET.
BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS ROUGH. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.

*THURSDAY NIGHT*
EAST WINDS AROUND 20 KNOTS AND GUSTY BECOMING
SOUTHEAST 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 5 TO 7 FEET SUBSIDING TO 3 TO 5 FEET
AFTER MIDNIGHT. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY TO ROUGH. SCATTERED
SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*FRIDAY*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING EAST. SEAS 2 TO 4
FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.

*FRIDAY NIGHT*
EAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET. BAYS
AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP. ISOLATED SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.

*SATURDAY*
EAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*SUNDAY*
EAST WINDS INCREASING TO 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET.
BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS BECOMING CHOPPY TO ROUGH. SCATTERED


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm worried about that minor tropical depression that is headed this way. Doesn't look like it will be anything big, but it has been windy for a while now and I'm sure that will stir up the gulf a bit. This weather lately hasn't been cooperating foranybody trying to get offshore.....:banghead


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We can handle 2-4 for this weekend Brandy!

We gonna kill some fish!:letsdrink


----------



## spear-it (Oct 3, 2007)

Leave no survivors Clay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Time to get TANKED


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

2-4 is nothing to complain about i am in norfolk va and we have had a sca for almost the past week


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

It wasnt 2-4, thats for sure! I posted the story up in General chitchat.

It was crazy out there, but we tried like hell!


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

6-7ft.............


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

red tide was kinda bad yesterday.... but vis was allright.


----------

